# Need a Classical Classified?



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

I know I have duplicates in my Classical Music media and was wondering why we don't have a Classified Section to off-load extras and stuff that we just don't like?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure we do have a 'classified section'. At least I know I posted to one of those here. Has it disappeared?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's there, large as life, a subforum of the News, Concerts and Events forum.


----------

